# a few to start with... input please



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

sorry its picture heavy but easier than multiple posts, must say this forum is a dream to use























first one is a hawthorne natural, a padauk spacer followed with a slice of cocobolo heart/sapwood as one piece. this was too short so used a piece of black walnut to fill the gap









this is the second attempt, beech with lemonwood horizontal strip, and maple/mahogany vertical strips spliced into the handle with an ipe cap









this is hawthorne again with a bubinga and zebrano slice on the grip with a cocobolo cap on base... nice shape this one
















this is a keeper haha, beech withpadauk and maple spacer with an ipe palmswell. i really like this slingshot!!

and a couple of my "ALHPA" model in custom trim































last but not least .... my attempt at a PFS









there is a quick insight







please let me know what you think and questions are always welcome


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice! Some lookers there.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thank you very much!!

they are my firsts, i am very excited about the ideas i have in mind, if i can pull them off haha


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Great looking slingshot man!

I would consider minimising those pouch ties though. They do seem a bit excessive. You'd be surprised at how little wrapping you need to keep them in place.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

this is the advice i am looking for cheers Hrawk, im still in the 'scared its gonna snap' phase









that is actually my first bandset with the leather pouch design i am eventually going to go with when selling, will strip it down and experiment with tiny strips tomorow


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I usually cut my pouch tie rubber at around 2.5mm and give it 3 wraps, insert string, 2 more wraps and pull it through.

The less weight you have at the pouch, the more energy get transferred to the ammo.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

some nice different designs there. but my first impression was.....Geez! did he ever tie that pouch on!!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

NICE!!! thats a big bunch of good stuff!!

i agree whit the smaller pouches thing.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I like what you've got going on there! Those naturals with added laminations look pretty sharp.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

For onece i tought it was nathan who is posting. way to go man talent all over the place


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

looks like you got some woodworking skill and maybe have cruised around the forum before posting. reall nice slingshot eye candy .


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

The fourth one works for me, the one with finger scallops. Fine job


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

very very kind words, appreciation from some big names there, makes me very proud of my work









have trimmed a HUGE amount off the elastic as shown.... earning some trust in theraband lol


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice collection you have there

some nice shapes and styles.
well done


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice work. Especially the Beech/Padauk one.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Sweet ! MM


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Nice job on those!_


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thank you again, i have a few more that are drying as we speak


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

That is AWESOME way better then my firsts. Well done and keep up the good work


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Awesome and original work!!!! Really great slingshots!!*


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very professional, beautiful hardwood mixtures.
greetings .... Alf


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey AK,you are a natural at this Bud! Those are some very fine pieces-AND YOU JUST STARTED? WHEW! Can't wait to see what you come up with in a month or two. Man, this could be another Nathan in the making!!!!! Rock and Roll Baby!!! Flatband


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

I WANT THE 3RD ONE!!! GIMME!!!.... Honestly though beautiful work there man! Keep it up.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks flatband, my future plans are insane hah









karok01 if you cross my palm with silver its yours!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

What a beautiful slingshots mate! I like them. Great work.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

yep... i'm jealous. you got some woodworking skills bud. that's for sure. can't wait to see some of those original ideas you're talking about.


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> I usually cut my pouch tie rubber at around 2.5mm and give it 3 wraps, insert string, 2 more wraps and pull it through.
> 
> The less weight you have at the pouch, the more energy get transferred to the ammo.


how did you get that thing green? thats a pretty sweet slingshot.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The timber was purchased from Flippinout and comes in that colour. I also have an identical slingshot in blue.


----------



## That_guy (Oct 30, 2011)

I love the look of your alpha model


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow AK. Heirloom quality.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

That_guy said:


> I love the look of your alpha model


thank you







its really compact, nice to hold


----------



## esclark76 (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent work!!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice use of laminates, excellent work.
Philly


----------

